# Milwaukee Pack Out System



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody have any thoughts / experiences with this system?





 
Cheers

John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen it in a store and it looks well made and durable but the price tag is pretty hefty.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Are all of the "cool folks" changing from tool bags to plastic tool boxes? 

With all of the things out there to haul tools around in I still actually prefer my old Kennedy tool box. I now use a tool bag for my every day tools and a separate bag for drills and my impact. For many, many years my daily carry was in a 5 gallon bucket. It was cheap, convenient and would serve as a seat if needed.

Of course, all of my tools would not fit in any one container. That is what a truck is for.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Seen similar systems used in the past with less boxes on top.
I never used them but it was annoying just watching an electrician shuffle thru the boxes. Seemed like every time they needed something it was a project of breaking the thing down, opening a compartment, then reassembling. If it wasn't reassembled it took too much floor space in busy areas.

That one even has the buffet bag of free loaner tools on the top.
Yet still no lunch box in the mix.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> Are all of the "cool folks" changing from tool bags to plastic tool boxes?
> 
> With all of the things out there to haul tools around in I still actually prefer my old Kennedy tool box. I now use a tool bag for my every day tools and a separate bag for drills and my impact. For many, many years my daily carry was in a 5 gallon bucket. It was cheap, convenient and would serve as a seat if needed.
> 
> Of course, all of my tools would not fit in any one container. That is what a truck is for.


I think I invented this system years ago but didn't realize it.

I had 4 milk crates on my van at all times to put material and tools in and then stack them and bungee them to my handtruck for long walks to work sites.

A combo of crate sand bags works out well.

My toolbag would go on top.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

varmit said:


> Are all of the "cool folks" changing from tool bags to plastic tool boxes?
> 
> With all of the things out there to haul tools around in I still actually prefer my old Kennedy tool box. I now use a tool bag for my every day tools and a separate bag for drills and my impact. For many, many years my daily carry was in a 5 gallon bucket. It was cheap, convenient and would serve as a seat if needed.
> 
> Of course, all of my tools would not fit in any one container. That is what a truck is for.


As a degenerate tool junky I am drawn to those Veto bags like a moth to a flame. However that is tempered by my cheapskate tendencies so I wait for them on Craigslist. 

I bought two, a small one and a big one. I set up the small Veto for work in controls cabinets, it's perfect for that - that work involves a lot of tools and not so much materials. I use the big Veto to store the not-everyday tools on the truck. 

Day to day for regular work I currently use these for longer jobs: 

http://www.dewalt.com/products/gear-and-equipment/tool-storage/24-tote-with-organizer/dwst24075










and just use plastic totes for simpler jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> As a degenerate tool junky I am drawn to those Veto bags like a moth to a flame. However that is tempered by my cheapskate tendencies so I wait for them on Craigslist.
> 
> I bought two, a small one and a big one. I set up the small Veto for work in controls cabinets, it's perfect for that - that work involves a lot of tools and not so much materials. I use the big Veto to store the not-everyday tools on the truck.
> 
> ...


That pic just reminded me of something.

Working a high rise fit out in NYC many years ago I found an old mop type cleaning bucket that was maybe 20" long with a big handle that went end to end.

It was as wide as my Klein pouch and with the handle folded over it was all vertical access.

I had it for years until an apprentice dropped it on a really cold day.

Hadn't seen one like it after or I'd have bought it.

As for my big Veto, the only times it left the van and went out on a job was a remote in depth machine repair like a roof or similar situation where a trip back to the van for a tool was out.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think I invented this system years ago but didn't realize it.
> 
> I had 4 milk crates on my van at all times to put material and tools in and then stack them and bungee them to my handtruck for long walks to work sites.
> 
> ...


I still use milk crates. When I have as much money as Dave, I will buy Systainers  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I still use milk crates. When I have as much money as Dave, I will buy Systainers  .


I had milk crates on my van back when they were still made of metal and I lined them with thin plywood.

I'm not cheap when it comes to tools but I wouldn't drop $100s on thin plastic boxes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That pic just reminded me of something.
> 
> Working a high rise fit out in NYC many years ago I found an old mop type cleaning bucket that was maybe 20" long with a big handle that went end to end.
> 
> ...


Those are still around, I see them in janitor's closets all the time!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> Those are still around, I see them in janitor's closets all the time!


It's called a squeegee bucket 

https://www.amazon.com/Ettore-86000...id=1516309461&sr=8-1&keywords=squeegee+bucket


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Those are still around, I see them in janitor's closets all the time!


I've seen the newer versions but this one was larger and had one main section for water and a smaller compartment on each end.

Came in very handy for tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> It's called a squeegee bucket
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ettore-86000...id=1516309461&sr=8-1&keywords=squeegee+bucket


That is pretty close.

Just thinner plastic and one compartment.

The one I had was made more out of the plastic like a Rubbermaid cart.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

4 years old...










Now keep in mind I'm not a real workaholic any more... I don't think I was ever one come to think about it.

Also like the truck I like to keep them clean.

I like Windex.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Now that I have begun the consolidation process of all my various storage locations, I now need a "system". I have been watching these for a while now and finally saw one on a job site the other day. Have looked at the numerous reviews and I must admit I like what it has to offer from the durability and flexibility perspective.

What I don't like is that you have to disassemble the unit to get at the bottom box or second from bottom box, etc. This essentially prohibits it from being "mounted" in a truck. The Dewalt DS system has the "sliders" where you can pop the unit out without removing the others (which I think would be good for a truck) but also has the "hand-cart" option.

But from a quality perspective, I am thinking the "pack out" is a winner.

My basic thinking was getting a bottom section for each truck as a common tool holder, etc. Then getting numerous organizers that can be lifted from the shop to the base section for jobs... Could set up for 1/2" EMT, 3/4" EMT, trim out, service call, AL wire remediation, etc. Then there is just tons of hardware options for screws, nuts, bolts, etc.

This can be done with any system; I am not particularly loyal to any brand either... but I certainly have my favourites... I don't think it is unethical to put a Dewalt drill in a Milwaukee container or use a Bosch bit in a Makita hammer drill 

Thanks for your inputs so far.

Cheers

John


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Used to have a fold up milk crate size 2 wheel cart with plastic handle.
Was left over from a convention, so I liked free.

Normally we don't use escalators with tools.
But the building layout there was no stairs or elevator without going way out of your way. So running late, I jumped on the escalator that went up a few floors.

About 1/2 the way up the plastic crate let go spilling everything down the steps.
The stuff just did not stop falling.
As tools dropped down the steps, the steps would elevate, and drop down more.
Like a waterfall of my tools.
Was really worried that something might jamb the thing up.
It was some exercise going down against the step direction to try and catch up to the tools.

I'm still fine with a plastic tool box or 4 wheel material cart. 
But the 2 wheeled plastic collapsible handle cart, not again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> Used to have a fold up milk crate size 2 wheel cart with plastic handle.
> Was left over from a convention, so I liked free.
> 
> Normally we don't use escalators with tools.
> ...


Yeah those things are way too flimsy for tools, I used to see teachers coming into schools with those.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I bought a couple of this kind of nice plastic organizer a while back but it just pisses me off too much when the clasp breaks. I break them. This is why I can't have nice things. 

I like milk crates but they are not big enough. I have a few of the longer milk crates but they still aren't big enough. I like the stackable bins they use in warehouses with the hinged lids that flip over. You stack these on a cart or dolly, you can move a lot of junk quickly. When they are empty, they are stackable, so if you pack a bunch of materials to the job with these, it's easy taking your empties out too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I bought a couple of this kind of nice plastic organizer a while back but it just pisses me off too much when the clasp breaks. I break them. This is why I can't have nice things.
> 
> I like milk crates but they are not big enough. I have a few of the longer milk crates but they still aren't big enough. I like the stackable bins they use in warehouses with the hinged lids that flip over. You stack these on a cart or dolly, you can move a lot of junk quickly. When they are empty, they are stackable, so if you pack a bunch of materials to the job with these, it's easy taking your empties out too.


What are you carrying that won't fit in rectangular milk crates?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been using the Dewalt tough system for fives years now, I do like having a separate hand truck from the containers. The thing that both of the systems lack is large balloon tires for when its muddy, snowy or large gravel.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What are you carrying that won't fit in rectangular milk crates?


I have a lot of things that are 2' long. I often have to use 2' drill bits or core bits. A lot of things I'll use a bunch of 2' strut sections, I'll cut a bunch and use them as I go or even cut them at home in the shop. I'll make DIN rail sections in the 18" to 24" range and partially assemble and test things at home and install them as subassemblies in the field. Everything for 19" racks. Hell I have fish tapes that won't fit in a regular milk crate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have a lot of things that are 2' long. I often have to use 2' drill bits or core bits. A lot of things I'll use a bunch of 2' strut sections, I'll cut a bunch and use them as I go or even cut them at home in the shop. I'll make DIN rail sections in the 18" to 24" range and partially assemble and test things at home and install them as subassemblies in the field. Everything for 19" racks. Hell I have fish tapes that won't fit in a regular milk crate.


Things can hang over the edge of a crate you know?

You can also cut the bottom out of a crate and screw it to another making a double high crate.

I got good with using milk crates, a handtruck, and bungees.

The size of a handtruck with rectangular milk crates fits well in any elevator or stairs.


----------



## WiredCanadian (May 2, 2017)

I use the packout stuff now, and I had the Dewalt version before. I do a mix of service work and projects, all industrial. The system works for me, I can take a lot of tools and fittings in one trip or break it down and just take in the stuff I need for that particular task. 
The bottom box has my bandsaw, heat gun, lights, wrenches, sockets, knockout set, labeller and sometimes some tie straps. It goes pretty much everywhere, and makes a good cart for anything else. 
Beyond that I have multiple small boxes and organizers:
-drill/impact with common bits and fasteners
-SDS drill with fasteners, appropriate hand tools, all bits
-"sharps box" has grinder, sawzall, and circ saw
-half size organizer with ferrule crimper and an assortment of ferrules

I did the bag thing for a while, and back when I was working resi it worked just fine. Basic hand tool bag in one hand, and basic power tool bag in the other (drill/impact/sawzall). When things got more complicated the van was just a step out the front door. 
Now, I could be deep in the bowels of a plant, have to go through a sanitization process to exit/enter, or just plain need more tools than I can carry in two hands without wheels. 
It's not the best, and I'm not sure what that is going to be yet. For me and what I do, it's better than the Dewalt system (durability, bigger wheels, bigger boxes, better organization) and better than bags.

YMMV.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the packout system been using it since black friday .

PROS
heavy duty nothing but heavy duty
fits lots o stuff
handy

CONS
It is too heavy when loaded to get in the truck without taking it apart
you have to constantly take it apart

I think in the right setting it is good but what I am doing the husky rolling bag and a cart 
are much better . Mine only holds power tools no hand tools . I have most of the fuel and 18v tools . I use circular saw , sawzall , multi tool , rotozip , grinder , drill , impact ,rover lights , sds , vac , and laser level all day long along with a couple other tools . 

I do not regret getting it but for me it just takes too much time to mess with .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I could never use the packout system, it would literally last one day and I would get rid of it. I have all my M18 tools and batteries in a bag and milk crate. It's simple and easy.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

So I have seen a number of people post that essentially they are using bags and milk crates… since the packout has a “bag option” I think that is a wash. Now my “concern” with the packout is that is has to be dissembled to get at the lower cases, I don’t see that much different then the milk crate set-up. Likewise I am sure a bunch of milk crates on a dolly would be too heavy to just load up in the truck so it likely would need to be broken down again for storage in the truck.

So other then the cost and the professional image perspective; am I hearing that there is no difference between milk crates / dolly and the packout (or any other system for that matter)?

Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, all these systems are designed to pack around a lot of stuff you don't need just for the convenience if having it within arms reach. If I finish a job and walk out with my tools and an empty tote, I have done it right.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be very popular if I wheeled something through the mud and snow and brought it into a clean jobsite.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> I wouldn't be very popular if I wheeled something through the mud and snow and brought it into a clean jobsite.


I think that is a good point. We make a good effort in putting on booties and clean clothes, but then drag this dirty wheelie thing across the living room...

Non-residential I would not care too much, but could still be an issue say in a nice office building or such.

Also security could be a pain... if they have to search all that stuff, but then again perhaps that might be a good reason to use the system so you are not running in and out of physical security checks.

Cheers
John


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Any of you guys using the packout tool bags at all? I’m curious to see some setups.
Currently using the packout rolling bottom box and very happy with it. Packed my m18 bandsaw, drill, impact, charger, m12 radio, Greenlee 648 carbide kit, Klein bag with long Allen’s and wrench, spare wire nut bag and a harness if the job requires. As an apprentice I don’t have a service van yet so this a great option to carry tools


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I want to try a pack out tool bag but can't find one yet that I can see in person . Love veto can't beat it but still want to have a look see at those .


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> I have been using the Dewalt tough system for fives years now, I do like having a separate hand truck from the containers. The thing that both of the systems lack is large balloon tires for when its muddy, snowy or large gravel.


The trick sometime you have to take out the OEM wheel out then extend the axle and put larger oversized tires on them that do the trick.

somecase I do use the large wheeled wagon cart with floating tires on it and it work very well on soft ground so it dont sink in very easy at all.

I wish some of those tool box manufacters see what is going on and should have a option of swapping the wheel or retractable second axle for it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If it had drawers, maybe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> If it had drawers, maybe.


Very much so!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I just make my assistant, Pam, carry everything back and forth to the van for me. I don't know why, but I just love it seeing her carrying things like my steel housing Milwaukee corded whole hog drill and 3 foot long ship's auger. You guys should hire one of her fourteen sisters to become your assistant.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> As a degenerate tool junky I am drawn to those Veto bags like a moth to a flame. However that is tempered by my cheapskate tendencies so I wait for them on Craigslist.
> 
> I bought two, a small one and a big one. I set up the small Veto for work in controls cabinets, it's perfect for that - that work involves a lot of tools and not so much materials. I use the big Veto to store the not-everyday tools on the truck.
> 
> ...


Spatz, How much can that tote carry?  They don't have them in stock at the deeps, and there aren't many images on line with them loaded. I'm curious because it looks like a good grab and go for day jobs that require a few different tools. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

WiredCanadian said:


> I use the packout stuff now, and I had the Dewalt version before. I do a mix of service work and projects, all industrial. The system works for me, I can take a lot of tools and fittings in one trip or break it down and just take in the stuff I need for that particular task.
> The bottom box has my bandsaw, heat gun, lights, wrenches, sockets, knockout set, labeller and sometimes some tie straps. It goes pretty much everywhere, and makes a good cart for anything else.
> Beyond that I have multiple small boxes and organizers:
> -drill/impact with common bits and fasteners
> ...



Interesting. I've been doing mostly commercial and industrial for the past 8-12 months and am getting really sick of making 18 trips out to the truck for tools. When I did resi/commercial it wasn't that big of a deal, since I could grab my tool apron, load her up, grab a couple tool cases and go. Now I need to make a bunch of trips to get all of my tools and parts, walk god only knows how far, and I am constantly back and forth to the van all day.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zac said:


> Spatz, How much can that tote carry? They don't have them in stock at the deeps, and there aren't many images on line with them loaded. I'm curious because it looks like a good grab and go for day jobs that require a few different tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


zac, it carries quite a bit, I will take a picture of mine for you later. You can fill the top with connectors, fasteners, and hand tools, and the bottom with drill, impact, charger, meter, rotozip, and bigger tools. 

Try Ace Hardware believe it or not, local Ace has it under $30.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, so here is what I really do and of course it is unconventional and decidedly Mikey all the way. 

Go to Home Depot and hit the yard isle. There you will find the Ryobi version of the exploding (expanding) garbage can. Only bigger and tougher than the one sold by racketeers. That gets bungie corded to my magna carte dolly, then I pile in the band saw, ads hammer drill kit, fish tape, tool bags, boxes of emt connectors, mc connectors, a roll or two of mc cable goes in, and both the 1/2" and the 3/4" emt benders go in. Then it all rolls up the elevator to the jobs. Or sometimes, I pile all that into my folding cart which also goes into elevators really easy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Ok, so here is what I really do and of course it is unconventional and decidedly Mikey all the way.
> 
> Go to Home Depot and hit the yard isle. There you will find the Ryobi version of the exploding (expanding) garbage can. Only bigger and tougher than the one sold by racketeers. That gets bungie corded to my magna carte dolly, then I pile in the band saw, ads hammer drill kit, fish tape, tool bags, boxes of emt connectors, mc connectors, a roll or two of mc cable goes in, and both the 1/2" and the 3/4" emt benders go in. Then it all rolls up the elevator to the jobs. Or sometimes, I pile all that into my folding cart which also goes into elevators really easy.


I can see that being super handy for rolls of MC and the benders but not sure I'd pile all that on top of my powertools.

I did a similar thing using large and small milk crates on my hand truck adding a shot ladder to the front of the crates with bungees...also fitting easily in elevators and great for walking a city block from vehicle parking.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Ok, so here is what I really do and of course it is unconventional and decidedly Mikey all the way.
> 
> Go to Home Depot and hit the yard isle. There you will find the Ryobi version of the exploding (expanding) garbage can. Only bigger and tougher than the one sold by racketeers. That gets bungie corded to my magna carte dolly, then I pile in the band saw, ads hammer drill kit, fish tape, tool bags, boxes of emt connectors, mc connectors, a roll or two of mc cable goes in, and both the 1/2" and the 3/4" emt benders go in. Then it all rolls up the elevator to the jobs. Or sometimes, I pile all that into my folding cart which also goes into elevators really easy.


Do you put your garbage in a tool box  ?

Just kidding, mac. I love your posts. Don't go breathing any more sea water, okay? I want you around for a long time  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> .....


Nice wheel!

Is that your new tool storage system?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

99cents said:


> .....


No no no no. Use this instead https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XUC01X1


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> No no no no. Use this instead https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XUC01X1


Wow, I gotta get me one of those


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on the packout system today. The local HD had the 3-piece set for $298 loonies... they did not last long.

Cheers
John


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

It's hard to beat a 5 gallon bucket with a plywood lid with carpet or Masonite for a finish top of the finish lid.
LC


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I dont own one but have used one. I'd say alot of thought went into it. When grabbed properly you can grab each one off with one hand and their designed not to spill. They slide off with a locking finger notch. You can also put half box's im sure or possibly even 1/4 sized boxes in the middle of the stack. Pretty cool. However their about 500 bucks I was told and obviously, depending on how much you fill it, it gets really heavy, really fast. Steps are a serious work out.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have found a guy that has plans for CNC cutting of shelves so the interlocking system can work. My plan is to make some shelves out of thin metal for the shop and perhaps a nylon with an aluminum frame for the trucks. I want to slowly / progressively start swapping out all the parts bins and specialty boxes for the packout organizers.

I am hoping that this approach will limit the amount of smaller bins that we have and can be more flexible and functional by only taking what you need on the job with the bottom carrier.

My fear of course is that we end up with many partially filled bins taking up an excessive amount of space.

Cheers
John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> Pulled the trigger on the packout system today. The local HD had the 3-piece set for $298 loonies... they did not last long.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Best of luck with it.

I'm far too cheap to spend $300 on plastic.


----------



## ptheriot72 (Apr 11, 2018)

I use a rigid system similar to this one. It has a basket that connect to the top and works well for a mobile work station I can put tools and stuff in while working.








Put the basket on top and move to panel to panel with breakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ptheriot72 said:


> I use a rigid system similar to this one. It has a basket that connect to the top and works well for a mobile work station I can put tools and stuff in while working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much is the price on that one?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the basket idea...

I could see several baskets with different size of boxes in them. Just grab the basket you need and away you go.

Cheers
John


----------



## ptheriot72 (Apr 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How much is the price on that one?




I honestly don’t remember the price. One of the middle boxes is the truck at the moment but it’s set up a little like this. Some tools are missing because I have them in my truck when not using this. Also the front pouch came out of a piece of junk Klein bag I regret buying. Took the center partition out and tie warped it to it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

What I used to do is put all my cordless tools and batteries and chargers, plus bulkier less-used things like ko dies and bigger bits and such, in one of those husky 18” rolling totes. Then my hand tools bag (Occidental Stronghold Master) sits right on top. Lunch box can go on it too. Then the whole thing can get wheeled wherever. 

Often then rolling bag would live in the gang box for the job, while the hand tools bag rides around on a parts cart with me. 

Not so ideal for residential. 

Nowadays, the contractor supplies all the power tools (mixed feelings), so I only need the hand tool bag.

So I got that going for me. Which is nice. 

Admittedly, I wish I could justify the packout. But the price is way too high for something you have to constantly take apart. Granted, I have half a dozen of their non-packout parts sorting boxes, which can stack nicely and are very rugged, and these are loaded per use, like residential rough-in parts, or mc rough-in parts in another, you get the idea. Grab one and bring it in to the job, leave the rest on the truck. I know one guy who built a shelf system for those Milwaukee containers and it works great. One for 1/4” hardware, one for 3/8”, etc. only bring the ones you need (cuz heavy!). 

And then ...


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I started the rigid system before the packout came out and am too deep in now but I have power tools in the bottom bin a small organizer for misc wirenuts and stuff and a crate for boxes etc then I have an organizer for each type of thing like half inch emt or mc cable or whatever so I have an assortment of parts for that task that I wouldn't necessarily remember at the supply house, great for small jobs too


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ptheriot72 said:


> I honestly don’t remember the price. One of the middle boxes is the truck at the moment but it’s set up a little like this. Some tools are missing because I have them in my truck when not using this. Also the front pouch came out of a piece of junk Klein bag I regret buying. Took the center partition out and tie warped it to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On sale during Thanksgiving to new year's they run 100 for the 3 boxes. The crate is sold separate for 20. Year round the set is 130 I believe. 

I like and have the set but no longer use it as my go to. I like it for storing cordless tools but not to impressed with storing my hand tools. I like what you did with the klein bag to add pockets on the crate. 

Imo it's the best value on the market for box sets just wish they had a little more organization. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> What I used to do is put all my cordless tools and batteries and chargers, plus bulkier less-used things like ko dies and bigger bits and such, in one of those husky 18” rolling totes. Then my hand tools bag (Occidental Stronghold Master) sits right on top. Lunch box can go on it too. Then the whole thing can get wheeled wherever.
> 
> Often then rolling bag would live in the gang box for the job, while the hand tools bag rides around on a parts cart with me.
> 
> ...


Why mixed feelings about contractor supplied powertools?

I have used Stanley boxes for breaking down hardware by size for years, organization is the key not only to work speed but less stress when you lug materials in to a job a long way from the van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> On sale during Thanksgiving to new year's they run 100 for the 3 boxes. The crate is sold separate for 20. Year round the set is 130 I believe.
> 
> I like and have the set but no longer use it as my go to. I like it for storing cordless tools but not to impressed with storing my hand tools. I like what you did with the klein bag to add pockets on the crate.
> 
> ...


Too a _'thrifty'_ guy like myself that $100 is a lot more palatable than $300!


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I am sad that I lost an old friend today. He has been with me for about 20 years.

Yes my “Service Tackle Box” has passed. He had a few surgeries over the years, broken tray support, latch popped off, etc, but the other day the handle broke in half. So I thought it would be time to complete the swap to all the packout organizers I have laying round.

Well you can see from the pics that there is a substantial difference in size, but I really did not increase the items or quantities of items. To be fair, there are a few bins / spaces that I did not fill in the new packout, but I also could not fit my longer installer spade bits in the packout.

All of this to say, while I am a huge fan of the packout system, there certainly seems to be some questions about the efficiency from the tackle box to the packout. There is no way I can tote that packout into a client’s place like I did my tackle box; it weighs a ton and is awkward to carry.



















Cheers
John


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Why carry?

Get the wheels!!!


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have lots of wheels, but I don't necessarily need that extra either...
We will see how it goes. I just might be more selective in what I bring in or not.

Cheers
John


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Did you try making the “X” for the dividers?

if not I’ll give it a shot, I have lots of extra dividers to experiment with


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

No not yet. I am going to order some of the dividers to try out though.









Cheers
John


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I started using the pack out this year. Just the big cart with the wheels, not the others.

It's frigging awesome. Saves the back! BIG TIME!! Basically it's just a huge dolly that you can pack all your stuff in. Great for small jobs.


----------



## Offset (Dec 14, 2018)

Navyguy said:


> No not yet. I am going to order some of the dividers to try out though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking into a packout system too. I currently use a few Stanley XL organizers. They are very hard to come by and can take a beating, made in Israel. If you're into 3d printing you should check some of these designs out Search Thingiverse - Thingiverse


----------



## Camproadninja (Oct 14, 2020)

Navyguy said:


> No not yet. I am going to order some of the dividers to try out though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those all plug fuses?

Looks great, I've been eyeing this system for a while. Instead of 3 trips to bring my hand tools and ladder, tote with randoms and then 2 organizers I could get it down to 2 trips with even more stuff. 

People saying they are a pain to take apart? What's your thoughts?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Plug Fuses - we still have lots of fuse panels in my neck of the woods, so there are still a substantial amount of service calls for blown fuses, so I take the opportunity to add fuse rejecters and 15 amp fuses where I can, especially if there are kiddos in the house.

I am not finding any issues with separating them. Mind you I don't load them up so they are not that heavy.

As I mentioned when they first came out, it sucks that you have to take it all apart to get at a lower unit, but overall I am happy with them. I just need to make some decisions on better organization of them and then start increasing my inventory of the various sizes.

Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the Bosch system. The hand truck can carry 300 lbs. so it’s good for wire, etc. I will post photos some day.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I use the Bosch system. The hand truck can carry 300 lbs. so it’s good for wire, etc. I will post photos some day.
> View attachment 152043


And we'll be sure to have our magnifying glasses on to point out anything we find bothersome.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

